# OpenSuse 10.2 Update



## spirit (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo 

Ich habe mal wieder eine Frage bei der die Lösung wahrscheinlich sehr einfach ist.
Ich habe einen OpenSuse 10.2 Rechner textbasiert installiert. Er befindet sich hinter
einer Firewall, an der sich die User per LDap anmelden.
Um aus Yast2 heraus nun Updates herunterzuladen, benötige ich den Weg über die Firewall. Das Format des Benutzernamens ändert sich Ldap bedingt auf <Name:ldap>

Mit 

```
export http_proxy=http://<user:ldap:>:<password>@<proxy-ip>:<proxy-port>
```

Durch den ':' im Benutzername wird aber die Syntax verfälscht. Gibt es meine Möglichkeit den Usernamen mit diesem Doppelpunkt gültig einzugeben?

Ich hoffe ich habe mich deutlich genug ausgedrückt. Im voraus vielen Dank


----------



## LarsT (30. Oktober 2008)

<Name\:ldpa>


----------

